# centerpoint optics



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone has used centerpoint scopes. I would like to get a different scope on my 223 and see that at Walmart you can get a centerpoint 4-16 scope for not to much money. I am always hesitant to buy things such as optics or firearms from Walmart. Has anyone had bad luck with centerpoint?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I have em on both my 22mags. I like em.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I've had 2 CPoint 4-16's for several years. They are still on weapons, still accurate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Invest in one of these and be done with it.....

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/crossfire-II-4-12x44-with-dead-hold-bdc-moa-reticle

You can find them for around $170 on the web. And since it's a vortex, it comes with a unconditional lifetime warranty. Vortex doesn't care if you run over it with your truck or drop it...if it breaks, they replace it. In my opinion, damn good warranty especially for a scope mounted on a "workin" rifle.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have the 4-16 on my WSM. The first one I got it was hard to turn the reticle knob.....I mean plier hard. I contacted Crossman and they sent me another and told me to keep the first one. So of course I have 2  The reticle doesn't seem to wash out the picture at night. So far so good.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Helped a friend put a 4-16x 50 on an AR a couple months back. I was impressed with the rings that came with the scope too. Bore sighted the weapon on a pole light at night @ 400 yds & fine tuned it next day at 50. He shot perhaps 100 rounds through the combo since & seems to like it. I liked the illuminated reticle as well. No problems to date. The 50 mm is kind of large for an AR though.


----------

